# Coming out of the Drywall Dark Ages!



## Gbruzze1 (Jan 23, 2014)

Ok so until I got on this site I didn't realize how far behind I was on the advancements in drywall! The way we currently do things is that we use a/p (green lid) compound to set paper tape on all joints, (butt joints land on the middle of a stud), and we use nails to set our metal corner bead. For obtuse angles we use the heavy duty paper tape, straight-flex I think is the name, what they sell at HD. For the final coats we use light weight compound (blue lid). 

But now that I've done some reading and searched a few items, I'm blown away by how much I don't know. But anyway I think I'm catching this right in time because I am actually in the process of renovating my own house. If you're expecting pictures of the drywall, please don't hold your breath as I only get around to working on it a few nights and mostly weekends as I'm busy doing paying jobs in order to pay for my remodel! 

But anyway, here is what I am interested in...

-Landing joints between the studs and using butt board from Trim-Tex. Seems simple enough and I'll be ordering a few boxes for my home and hopefully be able to convince my boss to start using them to.

-On the seams and inside corners, switching from paper tape to fibafuse. Does anyone still prefer paper over fibafuse? Has fibafuse turned out to have any long-term issues?

-For my beads, using Trim Tex beads. Same for my obtuse angles. My question is what approach would you recommend? Should I get the staple and glue kind or the mud set kind? I don't mind investing money in a tool for the mud set bead, but I'd like to get some good use out of the tool. So getting a bead applicator and a compound tube might be a little too much for me. Like I said in my intro I am a carpenter by trade and only do occasional finishing on a remodel. So I would like to stay away from a 1 trick pony unless its really worth it. That being said, would the hopper be a better choice? I think it would be if I could run the fibafuse through it, mud set beads, mud set splayed beads, etc. That way I could get much more use out of it then a bead applicator.

-For embedding the beads, is the bead roller really helpful? I do all my finishing by hand; is the trim tex bead difficult to set this way?

-The trim-tex beads have the I-beam design, but it looks like the outside corner of it is proud of the flanges by a considerable amount. Do these beads cause you to have to build out the corner very much, thus causing issues running baseboard and crown? My biggest pet peeve with corner beads are guys that put too much compound on the bead to cover the metal, and so they build out the corner so much it looks like crap. Does this happen with the trim-tex?

-For embedding my tape and bead, should I switch to hot mud with mud max? Easy sand or durabond?

-And I'll definitely have to try out that shim on a roll.

Thanks for any help you guys can give...I used the search function and read til my eyes hurt  so now im hoping I can get a few specific questions answered.

-Gary


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Seeing as how there's a million questions here, I'll try to keep short and to the point.

-Landing joints between the studs and using butt board from Trim-Tex. Seems simple enough and I'll be ordering a few boxes for my home and hopefully be able to convince my boss to start using them to.

This wasn't an actual question, But yes, do it!

-On the seams and inside corners, switching from paper tape to fibafuse. Does anyone still prefer paper over fibafuse? Has fibafuse turned out to have any long-term issues?

Allot of people still prefer paper over fibafuse! Probably 90% of the world. Those are the 90% who haven't tried it yet however.
Those of us that have tried, love it.
I wouldn't say long-term issues, I'd say beginner issues.

-For my beads, using Trim Tex beads. Same for my obtuse angles. My question is what approach would you recommend? Should I get the staple and glue kind or the mud set kind? I don't mind investing money in a tool for the mud set bead, but I'd like to get some good use out of the tool. So getting a bead applicator and a compound tube might be a little too much for me. Like I said in my intro I am a carpenter by trade and only do occasional finishing on a remodel. So I would like to stay away from a 1 trick pony unless its really worth it. That being said, would the hopper be a better choice? I think it would be if I could run the fibafuse through it, mud set beads, mud set splayed beads, etc. That way I could get much more use out of it then a bead applicator.

Hopper's more suited for your needs. You can also use it with paper face or No-Coat.
Dont run fuse through a hopper, that's disgusting. Now you're going back in time again.

-For embedding the beads, is the bead roller really helpful? I do all my finishing by hand; is the trim tex bead difficult to set this way?

Roller's helpful yes. But it's not difficult to set the bead by hand. Not at all.

-The trim-tex beads have the I-beam design, but it looks like the outside corner of it is proud of the flanges by a considerable amount. Do these beads cause you to have to build out the corner very much, thus causing issues running baseboard and crown? My biggest pet peeve with corner beads are guys that put too much compound on the bead to cover the metal, and so they build out the corner so much it looks like crap. Does this happen with the trim-tex?

You don't have to build out the mud past the bead no. Unless you're asking if the mud bumps too big and requires feathering out more? 
Either way, trim-tex addressed the issue and made a low-profile mudset bead. The regular mudset was fine in my opinion anyways. 

-For embedding my tape and bead, should I switch to hot mud with mud max? Easy sand or durabond?

Eww, Ew, and Eww. Don't use any setting compound for embedding tape. Use mud. Preferably a taping mud. Then you don't need to add the extra trim-tex glue. That's added cost for nothing.
We do it, but we're retards, we also add colour to our mud which costs extra just because we think it looks cool.
Pretty well, don't follow any advice I give :jester:

-And I'll definitely have to try out that shim on a roll.

Also not a question, but do it!


----------



## Toontowntaper (Dec 16, 2012)

Lol Brian I loved the answers hopper was awesome and the mud max 

Not a question lol


----------



## Gbruzze1 (Jan 23, 2014)

Thanks PT... 

So have you guys switched to fibafuse exclusively for your seams and inside corners, and trim tex for your outside corners? Any use for paper tape anymore?


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Gbruzze1 said:


> Thanks PT...
> 
> So have you guys switched to fibafuse exclusively for your seams and inside corners, and trim tex for your outside corners? Any use for paper tape anymore?


You got it. And no, truthfully, i find paper to be absolutely disgusting now. Haha. 
This one time I ran out of fuse and we were so close to being done the job i was like "lets just finish it with paper", it felt so awkward and hard to pull, not to mention i got a few small bubbles that pissed me off. It just runs so much smoother through my zook. I hate paper tape now


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Just had a job in January where the builder insisted on paper tape. Yuck! I think I would give up a job sooner than use all paper again.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

mld said:


> Just had a job in January where the builder insisted on paper tape. Yuck! I think I would give up a job sooner than use all paper again.


why did he want paper over ff...


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

icerock drywall said:


> why did he want paper over ff...


:wheelchair::beta1::furious:


----------

